# Unusual Looking Feral



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Saw this one today at the duck pond park. Sorry for the poor picture quality: Unusual Feral

Terry


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow...what a pretty bird!!!

Dawn


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

She's real unusual and good looking...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, I like her color. Is she with a flock?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful, she has got near perfect markings


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is different!.... she is a beauty!.. Thanks for showing her to us!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful bird! She is a homozygous grizzle. She'll probably moult out to be a stork mark. The chances of two grizzles in a feral flock mating up and making this little guy are slim. That makes me think someone dumped this poor baby at the duck pond on purpose  Why they wouldn't want a cutie like that, I have no clue!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I looked at the pictures again and noticed this bird does not have a wattle. It has a beak like a dove or exotic pigeon.

Dawn


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi TERRY, This bird is a barless ICE PIGEON, looks to be a young bird.You see some at shows from time to time * GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Doves1111 said:


> I looked at the pictures again and noticed this bird does not have a wattle. It has a beak like a dove or exotic pigeon.
> 
> Dawn


That's because it's young. Only a few months old I'd imagine. It will turn white soon.


George, are you sure about that?  It REALLY looks like a grizzle to me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well whatever she is, she's a beautiful bird.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Becky, Can not be 100% sure as pictures can be diffcult. In the Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds on page 192 there is a picture of a barless Ice Pigeon, that this bird looks very much like. * GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the comments, everyone! I posted the photos because I knew this was a very unusual looking bird to be in a feral flock. S/he was very skittish/wild, thus the poor pictures .. I had to use extreme digital zoom just to get these two photos. S/he was not with the feral flock late this afternoon when I was there, but I'll keep looking for this one.

I guess what stuck me about it was that I was thinking in my totally inept genetics mind that it was stork marked and then was puzzling about the solid white wing shields. At any rate, it was quite unusual to see a bird like this one in the flock at the pond. We do have some really attractive birds in that flock .. lots of reds and browns and a very few with a lot of white on them .. just nothing quite like this youngster.

I sure hope it will be OK.

Maybe George can stop by one day going to or coming from JEDDS and we can make a little trip to the duck pond to see the pigeons!

Terry


----------

